

Want a cheap room in Phoenix? Apple cancels competing event - ableal
http://www.cringely.com/2012/10/19/want-a-cheap-room-in-phoenix-apple-cancels-competing-event/

======
mikeevans
Why do I doubt that Apple corporate told the resort about the tablet release?

